# Not Enough Power?



## TK1990 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hey all,

Just got my new IXL 18.2.2 from IST , unfortunatly I decided to do a test run on the subwoofer before finishing the box (I got excited) and upon playing it I noticed it didn't sound right:huh:, it had a very bad harshness to it. I was wondering what could be causing this? Is it that my amp doesn't have enough power to push the sub? In addition, I suppose I should note that if I turn down the sub the harshness goes away aprutly and is very quiet after that..

Components:
Subwoofer: IXL-18.2.2
Amplifier: Dayton Plate Amp 240 with BB

I am planning on buying a Europower soon and was wondering if that may stop my problem

Thanks!!!!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Its very likely that your running out of power, 250watts driving an 18" sub is not nearly enough.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I think Tony is spot on. Dayton provides fantastic value, but you really might need a more powerful amplifier.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bluejay (Sep 10, 2007)

Yes you are out of power.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I have to gree with the above posters, you will get a ton of bang for little money using a Pro amp. I may have missed it but is the sub sealed or ported?


----------



## TK1990 (Dec 31, 2010)

So I finally got my very own Behringer EP2500, unfortunately it still doesn't sound right:sad:. It almost has a high pitch to it as well (very loud) and when I took the box off to see what was happening it looked as though the sub would go one way and stay there (i.e. if went in first it would stay in, if it went out first it would stay out) and not move a lot. Am I doing something wrong???

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

TK1990 said:


> So I finally got my very own Behringer EP2500, unfortunately it still doesn't sound right:sad:. It almost has a high pitch to it as well (very loud) and when I took the box off to see what was happening it looked as though the sub would go one way and stay there (i.e. if went in first it would stay in, if it went out first it would stay out) and not move a lot. Am I doing something wrong???
> 
> Thanks for all the help!


Hello, 
It could be the Fan which is audible to you. However if it does not sound right, there is a chance it is defective. I have no personal experience with Behringer Amplifiers so I do not have a baseline as to how they operate. Quite a few Owners here and elsewhere though.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

With the amp turned off, If you put your hand on the driver from the front and push it does it move back and forth freely without making noise?


----------



## TK1990 (Dec 31, 2010)

It does not, it almost has a step to it when I push it and makes a odd noise as well (no power when doing this), does this mean something??


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Does not sound good at all it should not make any noise at all unless your pushing it really hard but normal movement should be quiet.


----------



## TK1990 (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks for the input (this is normal movement I moced the cone thorugh, not extremes):T
I have emailed IST to get their input on this matter


----------

